# cpc exam in Jacksonville, Fl



## NEWSAN123 (Aug 17, 2008)

I Am Trying To Get Some Information On Some Location Sites In Jax Fl For The Cpc Exam. There Is Only Info As The Proctors Name But I Have Particular Questions On The Exam Location, Since There Are More Than  1 To Choose From, I Would Like To Pinpoint The Locations And Decide Where I Want To Retake The Exam. There Is No Phone Number Or Email Address, Any Suggestions Whom I Should Call For More Specifics?
Also, Does Anyone Know If When Retaking The Test For The 3rd Time, I Failed Both Tries Last Year...(yeah Bummer)do I Need To Reregister As New Again And Resubmit My 2 Letters Again? Can I Use The Same Letters As Last Year, I Still Work For The Same Place?


----------

